# December '14 COTM Winner: redrocket



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats to redrocket for the December COTM.


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Wooohoo thanks guys and girls and other contestants keep cruzin


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats to redrocket, the December 2014 COTM winner!!!


----------



## Thomas (Aug 28, 2014)

Congrats! She's a beauty!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Glad to see you won!! Enjoy

Hey Mods got an idea. We should have a badge for those that win COTM and MOTM with a counter too I suppose for those that win more than once


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Can you tell me a little bit about the turbo you have on? was it pretty hard install? costly? What are your gains? 1/4 time? WHP?


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

Def has that "sleeper" look!!


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Install itself was fairly simple and easy, but having everythin fabbed was expensive and time consuming. As for times I don't have any yet I've been going pretty easy on her because I'm waiting for the word on tuning but it's been going strong for a good 3k miles now. Feels faster that's for sure but I don't take it past 4k rpm really. It starts building boost at about 1700rpm going full at like 3500rpm peaking at about 15-18psi. I'm actually likely swapping the turbo out for a trim bigger (GT2560R)


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

redrocket said:


> Feels faster that's for sure but I don't take it past 4k rpm really.


Patience is a virtue when you're blazing new trails. Sounds like you're on the right track, keep us updated!


----------



## terryscruze (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah that turbo upgrade definitely a thumbs up!


----------



## sfcruze (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice ride. Love that intercooler. Looks pretty mean.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

okay well Ill def check back in with you! I am very curious about how she pulls after this type mod/turbo swap


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats! Those are some serious engine mods. Just wondering what the stock pistons/rods/crank can handle.


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Mpfab has been testing on 260whp since summer, no issues. I've had none either


----------

